# Cost of Living around Calabria.



## LisaBeth

Can anybody tell me the average cost of everyday things in South Italy (mainly Calabria)? Stuff like.. Bottle of Wine, Meal out in a Restaurant, Beer in a Pub, Bread, Butter - and so on! - Whatever really.

Lisa.


----------



## Goldberg

*Costs of living in Calabria*

Not very much! It will rise as people move in and the tourists buy holiday homes. I will find out exact prices if you wish.


----------



## LisaBeth

> I will find out exact prices if you wish.


Yes please if you can. I'm not so sure about Italy now though!


----------



## Goldberg

*Why?*

Why the change of heart?


----------



## Eileen

Hi Lisa 
I am visiting Calabria in September so will be able to let you know more then but have visited lots of other areas of Italy in recent years and find that in general most food is slightly cheaper than in the UK. Certainly fruit and veg is cheaper and more abundant and fresher!! The tomatoes and peppers in particular are so much better. Wine is from 2.5 Euros a bottle in the supermarkets which here you would pay £4 or £5 for the same bottle and often not as good. I think they keep the best at home! Eating out is also slightly cheaper than in the UK and they are big on cooking fresh produce which is better and much healthier as well. Not so much deep freeze food and microwaved that a lot of places use in the UK. 
Hope this helps. 
Best Wishes 
Eileen


----------



## Goldberg

*Thanks Eileen*

Thanks for the figures.


----------



## initaly

How does the cost of living compare to that in the United States? How much is the cost of living in Italy in American dollars?


----------



## mgglrmom

I found this question in the forum and hope someone can elaborate further. My husband is considering a job in Naples but we don't know how to go about negotiating the salary. We don't want to make money on this move but certainly don't want to underestimate the cost of living either. We have 4 small children and need to think about gas, travel around Europe, basic grocery costs, medical needs, rent, utilities, phone bills, etc. I have yet to find an international cost of living calculator that compares the USA to Italy. Does anyone have any information or suggestions? Thank you for any help...sorry for the rambling!


----------



## mimi052347

Hello, I am new to this site. I plan to move to southern Italy in 3 years. I will be going back in April of 2008 to look and see what buying cost now in the "Boot".. I pray it will still be reasonible there. I will be living alone on my own income. I would like to ask if there are two prices for houses? one for the Italians, and one for others? I find it hard to believe that everyone can afford to buy a house in southern for $100,000. and up. Yet thats all i see on the internet.Mostly up!!! How do the locals buy homes, if they cost that much, in the calabria area? thank you,,mimi


----------



## Goldberg

We are pretty active in Calabria. The problem with this area, is that it is going up so fast. Because of the media programmes, the good mortgage finance, the cost versus other areas of italy and the beaches. You are better buying today offplan and then when you are ready to arrive in 3 years you have something paid for at todays prices because in 3 years, it could of gone up another 50% or more percent!


----------



## maryann

mgglrmom said:


> I found this question in the forum and hope someone can elaborate further. My husband is considering a job in Naples but we don't know how to go about negotiating the salary. We don't want to make money on this move but certainly don't want to underestimate the cost of living either. We have 4 small children and need to think about gas, travel around Europe, basic grocery costs, medical needs, rent, utilities, phone bills, etc. I have yet to find an international cost of living calculator that compares the USA to Italy. Does anyone have any information or suggestions? Thank you for any help...sorry for the rambling!


Hi, I am new to this site. My name is MaryAnn and I have the same question. How do they afford it? We will be visiting Calabria and hope to live in Italy for good within 2 to 3 years. If someone responds to your question, could you relay it to me, please. Appreciated.
MaryAnn


----------



## free2goodhome

Meals And Ice Cream Are Very Reasonable Even Pizza 5 Euros So Cheap Supermarkets Are Too. Only Problem Is Italian Parking And Eratic Drivers. I Really Love Their Warmth And Religious Connections Centre Of Their Life High Family Values! Many Younger Ladies And Gents Just Hang Round Cafes And Ice Cream Parlours What A Breath Of Fresh Air?


----------



## Calabrese7

Hi, I'm a new member to this forum. I think that in Calabria like everywhere in Europe at the moment the cost of living is slowly going up. Since the intoduction of the euro things have been getting more and more expensive but it's still cheaper than the uk! 
Ice cream: €1.90 
Fish meal at restaurant for two: about €60
Margherita pizza €4.50
Petrol is about €1.56 
Espresso 70cents

I've been living in Calabria 10 years and house prices have shot up! Too much!

Hope I've helped in some way!

Visit my homepage if you need further info!


----------

